# Ambient air cleaner help please.



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

My Grizzly G9956 air filter is a workhorse and does a good job of air filtration. The problem is the pre filter is an odd size that I haven't been able to find anywhere except at Grizzly. They're not washable (the inner bag is however and filters the smaller "stuff"). I've been thinking if I could find some thin washable foam I could save a few bucks and not have to replace the prefilter as often. Anybody know of a source for this kind of foam or washable filters? The pre filter measures about 19 X 15 1/2.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I use compressed air and a vacuum to clean out my prefilter. Is the filter too far gone to do that?


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I use compressed air and a vacuum to clean out my prefilter. Is the filter too far gone to do that?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Not yet it isn't. How much air pressure can it handle?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've blown it out @90psi with a nozzle and haven't had any problems. It comes out like new when I'm done.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I've blown it out @90psi with a nozzle and haven't had any problems. It comes out like new when I'm done.


 
90 psi doesn't tear up the cardboard frame?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine has a metal frame around it but I cant see it damaging the carboard. After all, you're not blowing the frame. If you are concerned about it, lower the psi or hold the nozzle a little further away from the filter.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are willing to add some gasket material / mod the filter frame a little bit, the AC1000-PF2 washable filter should do the trick. I have the Grizzly G0572 which measures 19-1/2x15 for the filter replacement. The AC1000-PF2 has the same specs, but the 5" dimension was TIGHT and the 19" was a shave loose. I wrapped the back side with foam tape to seal it and installed it to my unit. No worries, EASY to clean, and cheap, $16.00 + shipping... I bought 2, one to keep in it, one to stay clean so I could swap out and clean / dry one while the other was in use.


----------

